# Sydney Harbour - early Friday 22 Dec 06



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Is anyone up for a yak fish on Friday morning in the harbour? I am flexible on location, but if no other ideas come forward I will be looking to probably launch from the flats at Rose Bay and try to get some livies. I have never tried for bait there before, so I will be standing by with a quiver of lures on the likely event I get none.

Watsons Bay is another spot that might be a good launch and live bait gathering spot.....

I was thinking of paddling up to the Wedding cake, sow and pigs or across to Clifton gardens, but am happy to go elsewhere if preferred.

I am flexible on times but I intend to be on the water as early as possible in the morning.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

would love to but Xmas party thursday arvo/night may mean that I'm a bit dusty on Friday, especially early morning. I have 3 weeks off though after that so keen to catch up at some stage.. I haven't fished the Harbour much, so keen to give it a crack.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll go with your local knowledge Ken - the RSL sounds the go for parking and launching - how does 6am sound?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Deano

Theres a chance I might come down depending on up and down work commitments - I will commit to you the day before if you dont mind. I did paddle today up past rose bay and to nielsen park this morning and on the weeknd. Depending on what bait your looking for I would probably say Watsons Bay is best for Livies and is a quick jaunt over to the wedding cake markers - I know of a few squiding spots near nielsen park (half way between watsons and rose bay). Rose bay itself i would say is probably not a live bait ground in general - but more of an area of sand flats and a flathead area. Its your trip dude just thought i'd give you some advice of my knowledge of the area - i fish land base there - have limited yak fish captures so far - but do pretty well off the rocks there.

I'm presuming you've got a bit of a live tank set up??

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Wopfish,

It would be great to have some additional company - plus I would like to suck some local knowledge from you.

I have seen guys successfully fishing for yakkas off the Watson's Bay pier - hence mentioning it as an alternative - but I like to try a different spot each time so I know which areas are good/bad etc (I'm only new to fishing in Sydney). I'd like to start at Rose Bay on Fri (having never been there before), but would be more than happy to cruise up into Watson's Bay for a go.

In relation to the live bait tank - I'm working on a permanent tank with pump etc (still looking for the perfect size box to fit on the yak), but for now I'm living with a clear plastic tub of around 30L with no pump. I try to freshen the water manually but I'm lucky to get more than a few hours before the bait dies (the strong ones tend to go for 3-4 hours). If they die before being used up I put them on gang hooks as dead bait (then I sit around trying to convince myself that fresh bait is almost as good as live bait (well - it has to be better than frozen at least!)....I certainly need to organise the more permanent setup :roll:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Deano and Kraley

I'll try and hook up on Friday with you guys at Rose Bay - i'll set off from Double Bay to meet you at the flats - as my Yak is kind of on the water there. If I cant make it I'll PM you possible locations of where I think that you may pick up some yakks and squid

Regards

Wopfish :wink:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Last time I tried with one of those foxy Paddington chicks she had one sniff of my pillie fingers and turned tail!!!!!! 
We can pull up at nielsen park for a coffee on the way back if thats any help!!!!!! I suggest if we can go hell for leather and get three squid between us and 10 - 15 livies - we should be set up - I'll try and get a bait bucket set up for the day aswell.

Do either of you guys have an anchor - or do you drift in general - we could tie up to the marker - but I have zilch experience of staying put in one spot as Ive been trolling/ paddling and drifting/ lure flicking.

regards

Wopfish :mrgreen:


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have an anchor - if we find a likely looking spot you can tie up to my yak when I drop it.

I might bring a couple of backup (dead) poddies in case we have limited luck on the livies.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like a welcome break in the bad weather for tomorrow 

I will be at the beach near the Rose Bay RSL ready to lauch at around 6am, but I will be there at least 30 minutes prior to 6 so I can load up the yak and see if I cant get some live bait around the shore.

If anyone wants to come on the trip but can't make it until later, the general course will probably be a slow journey from Rose Bay to the Watson's Bay/Wedding Cake/sow and pigs area, possibly returning to Rose Bay sometime around lunch.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I've got a new live bait tank to be tested and a homemade downrigger which need to be broken in - so the pressure is really on to catch something tomorrow.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

hi deano

did you get my PM

Regards

wopfish


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry wopfish I didn't get your PM (I don't think it got through) - I'll give you a shout when I am planning my next trip (probably Botany Bay - arounf the airport with live bait.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Deano

Sorry mister seems like there was some confusion or break down in the system - as I pm'd you to tell you I was going to come down and hook up with you on the journey - in the end when i woke this morning at 5 and looked at the wind I decided to give it a miss - did you go down and how did you get on - especially with the new devices

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I still went down - but no luck with the fish (Ken caught a little squid) - and you were right about the weather - not the most enjoyable - very windy.

On the upside though - I tested the live bait tank and it went well!


----------

